
Why Are Russian Hackers Posing as ISIS Propagandists? - shahryc
http://dailysignal.com/2015/07/24/why-are-russian-hackers-posing-as-isis-propagandists/
======
nickysielicki
> The complexity of cyber conflict certainly suggests that the U.S. government
> must intensify and improve its own efforts to outsmart our enemies.

Hey Helle, did you miss that story in 2013 about how we spy on literally the
entire world?

------
shahryc
"A group which calls itself Cyber Caliphate, assumed to have ties to the
terrorist group ISIS, may in fact be a creation of Russian hackers taking
advantage of the havoc wrecked on social media and the Internet by ISIS
propagandists."

